# Sick Situation



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

I Just thought of something like... SUPER crazy it's a sequence of events.... What would you guys think if this actually happened

1. Orlando Magic gets the 1st Pick in the NBA Draft

2. Magic make a deal with the Bobcats for them to take Grant Hill's contract off there hands in exchange for the 1st pick and that lil 3 million dollar thing.

3.Good ole Tracy McGrady makes a few calls to The Angeles and taks to a certain 6'6" SG from Lower Merion HS who happens to be a free agent.

4. That Free Agent signs a Max Deal with the Magic.

5. Bobcats waive Grant Hill so his contract isn't on their Salary Cap (they still have to pay him)

Orlando has 60 PPG automatic from 2 players
The Great Kobe vs. T-Mac debate ends as a new debate begins

Kobe/T-Mac vs. Jordan/Pippen

    
EVIL!!!! I'M FREAKIN EVIL!!!!!!


As a side note, with the 1st and 4th picks.... The Bobcats select Dwight Howard, and either Josh Smith or Shaun Livingston respectively


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kray_Z_Cat</b>!
> I Just thought of something like... SUPER crazy it's a sequence of events.... What would you guys think if this actually happened
> 
> 1. Orlando Magic gets the 1st Pick in the NBA Draft
> ...


Yer and then Jordan comes out of retirement for the lakers who hav already signed KG and AK47, whilst removing their crap players and signing ppl like Al Harrington and Bobby Jackson...oh yeah and this is all after Ben Wallace gets 100 points in a game


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice thought, but very unlikely. Kobe and TMac both playing in PHX is pretty unlikely, but both of them playing in Orlando is even more far off.

We can all dream though.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Would Kobe even want to play with TMac? He finally gets out to show the world that he can win without Shaq, then he joins another superstar? 

The debate would then start over again, except the question would be if Kobe could win without TMac.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I posted something similiar here - http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=86386&forumid=117

Although not necessarily mentioning signing Kobe, but a way for Orlando to get Hill off their hands.


----------

